# Question about K&N Filter, sorry if repeat...



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried searching however that only lead me to uncharted territories. With a K&N Air Filter installed, what is the increase in HP? Thanks.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I see what you mean; the K & N site mentions more horsepower, but does'nt seem to have any data posted......


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

If you got over 6hp from it, I would be suprised.


----------

